# mystus catfish



## ROMANO (Apr 28, 2005)

does anybody keep a mystus catfish and what do you keep it with because i hav 1 and its about 8 inchs long in a 3 foot tank by itself because everything i put it with either goes missing or gets it fines niped of any help anyone :?:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Dont know anything about the mystus catfish, sounds cool though


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

http://www.planetcatfish.com/cotm/1997_10.php
is that it hope so looks cool


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Hay Romano, has your cat fish been too hungry? 



> These wonderful fish get along with most tankmates. When properly fed, they very rarely attempt to eat even the fry of other fishes. Ideal tankmates would be Pearl Gouramis, Krytopterus catfish, and blackwater Rasbora spp.


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

hehehehe


----------



## ROMANO (Apr 28, 2005)

no its black with a red tail put mystus catfish in google and its on the second row down 
they are so evil


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

we have a tiger nosed shovel catfish and he eats all my dads fish hes in a 6ft tank wiv sum big fish (forgot the names will check with dad) he ate a fire mouth and i think a plec and a black fish lol fish arnt my best subjects
manda xx


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

hey ma dad said to put it in wiv cichlids as he wont eat them and really atleast a 4ft tank would be better. :lol: :lol:


----------

